# Ventus Northstar



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

This may be of interest...

https://mailchi.mp/ventuswatches/2wckjgwk5v?fbclid=IwAR3yL5eQqDMMQZpW04zZJwZwBAW0WOLWHtR6ke3xOXuRTewhODEx-m4nBow

I'm very impressed with my Mori brass diver so very may we'll take the plunge on this.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems excellent value at $199


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I Like that


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I like that very much , thanks for posting . :thumbs_up:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Note to all... please don't buy one until ive got my order in :biggrin:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Some pics ….


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

I love that bronze version with the green dial :wub:

I nearly picked up a Ventus Mori but wasn't familiar with the brand.

Anyone got a Ventus in there collection?


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Anyone got a Ventus in there collection?


 Someone on here does, just can't think who?

Edit - LOL - it's the OP!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

MrF-UK82 said:


> I love that bronze version with the green dial :wub:
> 
> I nearly picked up a Ventus Mori but wasn't familiar with the brand.
> 
> Anyone got a Ventus in there collection?


 I did (Mori brass diver) and certainly don't regret it, quite the opposite. Came with a watch roll, wooden box and 3 straps for under £250!!!!


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I did (Mori brass diver) and certainly don't regret it, quite the opposite. Came with a watch roll, wooden box and 3 straps for under £250!!!!


 Was it this by any chance?

https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/all-watches/products/ventus-mori-sw-2-limited-edition


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Was it this by any chance?
> 
> https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/all-watches/products/ventus-mori-sw-2-limited-edition


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well this one has flown as well - already 148% funded


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

It's a really nice looking watch, but there was something about it that just didn't click with me. Can't work out what it was tbh, objectively it's a cracker.

Well played anybody who scooped one at a bargain price!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I picked two up at quite a bargain price, to be shipped in September... I already own one and I would happily & knowingly pay the full price!


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I pulled the trigger for one. @Jonesinamillion, we can compare notes in September!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Boots said:


> I pulled the trigger for one. @Jonesinamillion, we can compare notes in September!


 I'm guessing you haven't chosen the design yet (I couldn't see an option to do this)?


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I'm guessing you haven't chosen the design yet (I couldn't see an option to do this)?


 No, like you I looked, but couldn't see anything. I did ping them a message earlier today about that. I prefer the Vintage Black brass model. You?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Boots said:


> No, like you I looked, but couldn't see anything. I did ping them a message earlier today about that. I prefer the Vintage Black brass model. You?


 Number one, three or seven for me... TBC!

Let me know if you get any updates, no point me pestering them too, sure they've got enough on their plate at the moment.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Number one, three or seven for me... TBC!
> 
> Let me know if you get any updates, no point me pestering them too, sure they've got enough on their plate at the moment.


 Will let you know if/when I hear.

Vintage Black is N-5.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Let me know if you get any updates, no point me pestering them too, sure they've got enough on their plate at the moment.


 I just heard back:

"Thank you for the support! You will be able to choose your watch after the end of the campaign via a survey that we will be sending out. Cheers!"


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Just had an email to say the watch will be supplied with an additional horween strap :biggrin:

Really hope it's the same leather that came with my Mori brass diver as can honestly say, it's the nicest leather I've had on ANY strap I've owned.



Jonesinamillion said:


> Just had an email to say the watch will be supplied with an additional horween strap :biggrin:
> 
> Really hope it's the same leather that came with my Mori brass diver as can honestly say, it's the nicest leather I've had on ANY strap I've owned.


 ... Don't want to get your hopes up @Boots, it's a stretch goal, but I'm guessing you've had a similar email?


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Just had an email to say the watch will be supplied with an additional horween strap :biggrin:
> 
> Really hope it's the same leather that came with my Mori brass diver as can honestly say, it's the nicest leather I've had on ANY strap I've owned.
> 
> ... Don't want to get your hopes up @Boots, it's a stretch goal, but I'm guessing you've had a similar email?


 Yes, I had that email, and my reading was that we will get the horween strap.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

A few video reviews... And I still don't know which one to go for!

Some brass bezels have lume filled that is a bit messy, this will be fixed up.

-Larger lumed area on the hour/min hands

*Jody - N-2 and N-7*

https://youtu.be/muP7XWZLWbs

*24hours at a time - N-1*

https://youtu.be/qusk8PMhnhU

*Take Time with Patrick - N-7*

https://youtu.be/LrUHO5w8u1U

*Consigli per gli acquisti (Italian) - N-6*

https://youtu.be/3Znn_Lld_mg

Photos shot by my iphone, on my 6.5" wrist for reference

N-1, 2, 3

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xf0xwhazhuq94fa/AAC9bITaYWx5gkMAqRYjdZFxa?dl=0

Thank you for all the support, hope you will enjoy these reviews!


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

The more I look at these, the more they grow on me. The vintage black brass is the pick of the bunch imo.

Wish I'd jumped on it, but I'm already backing the hamtun and am trying to keep a little cash in reserve this month for tedious irl reasons.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Went for this myself. Zelos owner has his fingers in the Ventus pie... and zelos are doing very well.

Not so many stretch goals sadly, as hamtun have taken all the trade :laugh:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Just had notification that shipment has commenced :biggrin:

Anyone else jump on it?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking at the amount of photos of these on Facebook (unsure if it's UK based owners or not), I must be pretty much the last person to receive my order and was probably one of the first to place an order  ... I HATE WAITING!!!


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

No, you are not the last to receive it... though I may get mine before you do! I did have a missed delivery this morning, so who knows.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Arrived last week, couldn't be happier with it!


----------

